# What KIND of tabby?



## phoenixcat (Dec 28, 2003)

I know there are a few different names for stripe patterns on a tabby, so I thought I'd ask. My little Phoenix isa brown tabby (although as she grows she's turning silver). Anyone who sees her seems to comment on how gorgeous her markings are, and everytime someone seems to say she looks like an ocelot. So, those of you who knows what an ocelot looks like, what kind of tabby is that?

Thanks!


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

i don't know, but here's an ocelot!


----------



## phoenixcat (Dec 28, 2003)

lol, i forgot that's what they looked like! now makes me wonder why everyone says she looks like one.....i hope this link works. it's not my cat, nor my kind of cat, but the tabby stripes are EXACTLY the same, down to even the shapes formed (and colour, actually....they mightas well have been aking a picture of my cat). She' actually primarily black because her stripes are huge. It's prolly a really common pattern, but i'd just really like to know the name.

http://www.gorki.net/breeds/sokoke.html


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Another user posted the different kinds of tabby markings in a different thread. Here is the link -- yours looks like a classic tabby. 

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... bac24e998c


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

If she's got dots, she's spotted, if she's got "straight" stripes, she's a mackerel and if the stripes are qiute thick and goes around in "circles" like this: http://www.katter.nu/farger/svart/n22.jpg she's a classic tabby.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Looks like a classic tabby with the bigger stripes from all the pictures of tabby markings... :lol:


----------



## Exiva (Jan 13, 2004)

*Maracaja*

That is a wild cat :twisted: that lives in Brazil and it is illegal to own it / sell it / buy it...it is called Gato Maracaja check out this page...

http://www.polivet-itapetininga.vet.br/FatosFotos.htm

go down on the page, you will see it, even though the pictures are not very good...

I love this cat...I want to have one, but unfortunatelly.....I can't. 

Hope this helps. Exiva


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The markings on that cat are absolutely beautiful. I assume that it is either endangered or unable to be domesticated. I love all the big cats and small that are in the wild. 'We have to preserve the species. Hmmm, how bout volunteering at the zoo? With my luck I'd be mauled by the first tiger I met!


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

Phoenoix cat, Your cat is a classic tabby. I have one also, although his colors are not as vivid as yours. Chrissie is a marble-swirl orange-on-white tabby. His swirl colors form a number "6" on his sides. On his back his stripes are parallel to the lenght of the cat.


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

The cat on the link you gave us is definitly a classic tabby, with not as cleary defined markings as it could have.


----------

